# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Vintage Pack?

## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I scored this one at Goodwill today for 8$. Can anyone shed some light on what pack it is? It looks like the label once said REI? What would a 'new" pack that is similar cost?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I love it when I find a score at Goodwill that say's "USA" right on it!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Looks like $9.00

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-REI-...item3a6b8d61bb

Send an email to REI along with your pictures. They should be able to tell you about it and when it was made.

----------


## tipacanoe

I have what appears to be the same frame, but not the pack, mine fits the frame better, but isn't anything special.  It was a yard sale find and all my flyfishing waders and boots and extra stuff goes in it.  It is quite comfortable  when hiking into a pond or access on a river.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Looks like $9.00
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-REI-...item3a6b8d61bb
> 
> Send an email to REI along with your pictures. They should be able to tell you about it and when it was made.


+15$ shipping, I stole it, for 8 bucks! The early bird gets the worm...

----------


## Sourdough

I am going to say, it is a KELTY "Tioga" pack, made for REI distribution. But I don't know much about back packs.

----------


## Rick

You should invest in one or two so you can figure out which you like the best.

----------


## hunter63

Picked up a couple of those alum. frame packs a while back, at a yard sale, gently used, for $2.00 each, didn't really need them, but I was a good deal, ya know?

On my "Wow, what a deal , not sure what I gonna do with it" shelf in my garage..........

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I thought it was a deal but I also liked the fall colors. All of my stuff sacks are drab or camo, this one would be handy during hunting season when I go exploring. It is quite a large pack and has seen some hard use and held up well. All metal buckles and zippers.

----------


## hunter63

That still is a heck of a deal, and you need to take advantage of them when the time comes.....You can never find one when you need it.

I have a blaze orange back pack that I use to carry extra clothes during hunting season, in an all day-er, maybe longer pack.

I am also a big fan or packing gear for storage and transport, with the idea you can 'grab and go' if nessessary.

Also have a weakness for tool boxes.......tool bags

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> That still is a heck of a deal, and you need to take advantage of them when the time comes.....You can never find one when you need it.
> 
> I have a blaze orange back pack that I use to carry extra clothes during hunting season, in an all day-er, maybe longer pack.
> 
> I am also a big fan or packing gear for storage and transport, with the idea you can 'grab and go' if nessessary.
> 
> Also have a weakness for tool boxes.......tool bags


 Yeah I am converting my camping gear from totes to packs. This one would of been hard to pass by with 6 exterior pouches.

----------


## hunter63

I have kinda done that as well.
Totes are carried around pretty much permanent in the back of the trucks and trailers, but are kinda hard to pack.
I do like to put the pack *into* a tote as it keeps them from getting damp/wet.

----------


## rebel

That brings back memories.  Good find.

----------

